# What happened to Speed Tech lights???



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw this light on their website. it wasnt a whelan guardian but looked just like it. Speed techs price was $64.99. It is no longer on their website. They only have strobe lights now. Here is a pic of what the light looked like. I was all set to buy it but now its gone. Anyone know where I can get a similar light for under $100.


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

that is a whelen you can just make out the whelen logos on each side of the top. they probably got in touble selling products using whelen pics


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

I believe the model you are referring to is the STL Raven.?...To the best of my knowledge these are currently being re-designed and will be available mid 2010.

Someone else on here emailed about the same thing, the response was:

We appreciate your interest in our products and hope that we can provide you with all the information you are requesting. We do apologize but yes the Raven has been discontinued for remodel that is to be out in about* 6mo*.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

The pic I posted was just an example of what it looked like. Thanks for the replies. I will call them Monday. Hopefully the price isnt going to go through the roof with the new design.


----------



## maklandscape (Oct 5, 2009)

sirennet.com has that exact whelen gardian for 68 bucks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

maklandscape;915209 said:


> sirennet.com has that exact whelen gardian for 68 bucks


agreed......speedtech is also garbage anyway....don;t give em any money even for a true whelen no badge.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

maklandscape;915209 said:


> sirennet.com has that exact whelen gardian for 68 bucks


ill agree with this. its a whelen. you can see it on top of the dome. the word whelen is right above each rotator on the dome.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Dissociative;915293 said:


> agreed......speedtech is also garbage anyway....don;t give em any money even for a true whelen no badge.


I disagree, I have over 1500.00 in hidden lights between being a fire fighter and for plowing/landscaping and over half are Speedtech lights. Im very happy with them and have never had any problems. I think they are good quality as they have good customer service and fast shipping. but this thread was not about the quality.....


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to Galls.com and look in the clearance area...you may be able to find the exact light but it's either a whelen or a code 3 with the Galls logo. Should be around the same price.


----------

